# water change



## vinniegambini (Feb 28, 2003)

Does anybody know how often to change the water in a baby p tank? They still have the yolk sacs and they are all in a 20 gallon tank. I changed out 2 gallons today. Greatly appreciate any help possible. First timer with babies.


----------



## mr limpet (May 10, 2003)

vinniegambini said:


> Does anybody know how often to change the water in a baby p tank? They still have the yolk sacs and they are all in a 20 gallon tank. I changed out 2 gallons today. Greatly appreciate any help possible. First timer with babies.:nod:
> [snapback]1023941[/snapback]​


I did 10% daily. Bare tank, to get the waste and uneaten food out. What kind of filter you using?


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

I change about 10-15% of water every other day (unless if I overfed them). My tank is bare, so I use airline tubing to siphon waste and uneaten food off the ground. And then, I add the new water slowly into the tank so the temp is somewhat steady.


----------



## vinniegambini (Feb 28, 2003)

I am using a sponge filter in the 20 gallon tank. I will change water everyday. Anything to make all the babies survive. They are starting to swim around now. Crazy to look at!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Not to knock on the whole "CHANGE THE WATER THEORY" but in my case of breeding thousands of fry I quit doing it and had better results. Almost ANY change in temp kills the fry. In my cases it looks like a plauge. In contrast I've decided to lose the asthetics and have an ugly looking aquarium however it produces great numbers of babies. I use an ordinary heat lamp with a 100w bulb about a foot away. I use this in conjunction with my heater for a temp of around 80. When I did change water I did it from the parents tank and never from tap. Tap ALWAYS killed them. Algae is benificial overall but just looks kinda nasty. I can send you a pic if you like to help maybe give an idea.


----------



## vinniegambini (Feb 28, 2003)

yes please put up the pic


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

View attachment 61623
This the corner obviously lol, but the tank has greenery floating and a nice big rock for cover in the other corner. If this isn't good enough let me know and I'll take another pic. This is the only one I had on hand!


----------

